# Legitimate source to buy steroids!



## shanemario (May 21, 2018)

Hello mate,

Have a very good day to all. I am a newbie here. I need help and suggestion. I am looking for a reliable source from where I can buy steroids. Do you know about the reliable place from where I can order to buy top quality and legal steroids? I started searching on the internet and found few sources dteroidssaleguide. com/list-of-steroid-hormones-androgens-estrogens-corticosteroids-and-others How is this one? Does anyone this source yet for legal steroids?

Please let me know. I will wait for your further reply. Thank you!


----------



## Trump (May 21, 2018)

Your not going to get any info on this board pretty sure source talk is against the rules


----------



## Spongy (May 21, 2018)

Please post things like this in the uncensored section and do not post live links.


----------



## ReserviorDogg (May 21, 2018)

So a guy that lives in Bangladesh is on the net looking for sources? Wow considering Nepal and India are within donkey riding distance. You'd have better luck than us finding gear OP.:32 (20):


----------



## Viduus (May 21, 2018)

Gibs, looks like you won the betting pool on this one... 

_(not that UGBB condones betting in any way shape or form. This pool is for educational purposes only)_


----------



## Robdjents (May 21, 2018)

by legal steroids does OP mean steroid alternatives????? ill sell you some beetroot in a bottle that says "legal steroids" only 599.99


----------



## gymrat827 (May 21, 2018)

GL on this one buddy


----------



## dk8594 (May 21, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> by legal steroids does OP mean steroid alternatives????? ill sell you some beetroot in a bottle that says "legal steroids" only 599.99



Where is leanmachine? Sounds like he is looking for some anavr25.


----------



## Robdjents (May 21, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Where is leanmachine? Sounds like he is looking for some anavr25.




man i miss that guy....i couldnt handle anavr25....got me way too jacked had to switch to the real deal hahahaha


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 21, 2018)

TillerLabs, they just opened up a small operation on the coast of Bangladesh....Tell him Bundy sent you for a BOGO special


----------



## Ctest (May 22, 2018)

I am new also where can questions like this be posted


----------



## Ctest (May 22, 2018)

I am new also where can questions like this be posted i dont know how to post to unscensored


----------



## Viduus (May 22, 2018)

Ctest said:


> I am new also where can questions like this be posted i dont know how to post to unscensored



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky

See rule 8.

You can ask about a lab in uncensored but you can’t ask for a source.


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 23, 2018)

Fool


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2018)

Your mom!....


----------



## Gibsonator (May 23, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> Your mom!....


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2018)

Ctest said:


> I am new also where can questions like this be posted i dont know how to post to unscensored



They can't be posted. Nobody here is going to give you a source. And if they did chances are it's a scam. Quality sources don't solicit or hang out in the open. If you ask this question you will wind up getting flamed.


----------



## bplebo75 (May 28, 2018)

shanemario said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Have a very good day to all. I am a newbie here. I need help and suggestion. I am looking for a reliable source from where I can buy steroids. Do you know about the reliable place from where I can order to buy top quality and legal steroids? I started searching on the internet and found few sources dteroidssaleguide. com/list-of-steroid-hormones-androgens-estrogens-corticosteroids-and-others How is this one? Does anyone this source yet for legal steroids?
> 
> Please let me know. I will wait for your further reply. Thank you!


Just PM Me with your credit card info. And I'll send you my contact info. Don't worry I'm legit. Looking forward to you hearing from you !


----------



## Viduus (May 28, 2018)

bplebo75 said:


> Just PM Me with your credit card info. And I'll send you my contact info. Don't worry I'm legit. Looking forward to you hearing from you !



BPs legit, best oregano on the net. My spaghetti has been top notch since I’ve started using his stuff.


----------



## SFGiants (May 28, 2018)

Your mom, we get them from your mom!


----------



## uprightrow6969 (Jun 20, 2018)

its hit or miss


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2018)

anyone with a legit hook up isnt going to compromise the source, themselves, etc by helping you.  If you get a PM from someone claiming to assist you......they are just looking for low hanging fruit and your money will be taken. 

This isnt a source board, keep searching google bud


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 24, 2018)

Jin sells smokable steroids. you have to roll them tho


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> Jin sells smokable steroids. you have to roll them tho



I have a new line of suppositories you may be interested in.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> I have a new line of suppositories you may be interested in.



What makes me the most nervous about this is the shape of the applicator you include and how it says “Jin’s rocket” on the side.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 25, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> What makes me the most nervous about this is the shape of the applicator you include and how it says “Jin’s rocket” on the side.



That alone would be enough to swear me off of ever using them if they all came like that!!


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 25, 2018)

I got this from Jin. 
View attachment 5914


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> I got this from Jin.
> View attachment 5914



Who has the yeast infection?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 25, 2018)

Jin said:


> I have a new line of suppositories you may be interested in.



Can you help me administer them?


----------



## bplebo75 (Jun 28, 2018)

We have another one...yep!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2018)

Just a thought here, PM a staff member possibly for ur answer to a source.

just saying....


----------



## Elivo (Jul 1, 2018)

Wildcat said:


> Just a thought here, PM a staff member possibly for ur answer to a source.
> 
> just saying....



I would not advise PMing anyone asking for a source.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2018)

Wildcat said:


> Just a thought here, PM a staff member possibly for ur answer to a source.
> 
> just saying....



Nope not here.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 1, 2018)

Wildcat said:


> Just a thought here, PM a staff member possibly for ur answer to a source.
> 
> just saying....



Maybe you should read the stickie of this section. Just sayin....


----------



## Viduus (Jul 1, 2018)

Wildcat said:


> Just a thought here, PM a staff member possibly for ur answer to a source.
> 
> just saying....



I keep PMing staff members asking for something but they keep requiring me to go to the Doc first and prove I’m clean.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 1, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I keep PMing staff members asking for something but they keep requiring me to go to the Doc first and prove I’m clean.



nudes...not gonna happen...lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> nudes...not gonna happen...lol



Boo ........


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 1, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Boo ........




Lmao..was joking


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lmao..was joking



 Prove it and start posting lol


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 1, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lmao..was joking



Well.. I gotta be honest here.. this got my attention.


----------



## KINGIV (Jul 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> What makes me the most nervous about this is the shape of the applicator you include and how it says “Jin’s rocket” on the side.



Jin's rocket line, stick it in your ass and see if it fits. Brought to you by spunk Laboratories! ewww lmao I just grossed myself out a little bit, this is one of those spear p.m. moments isn't it?!


----------



## Weezier (Jul 6, 2018)

New here and still cant find where a list of real deal suppliers are.. can anyone help out?


----------



## Spongy (Jul 6, 2018)

Weezier said:


> New here and still cant find where a list of real deal suppliers are.. can anyone help out?



Oh for ****s sake, no.


----------



## Weezier (Jul 6, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Oh for ****s sake, no.



Lol ok ok calm down killa ...lol


----------



## Spongy (Jul 6, 2018)

Weezier said:


> Lol ok ok calm down killa ...lol



"killer"**


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 6, 2018)

I just bought all of mine from Toys R Us. They had that big liquidation sale so I got stocked up on


----------

